# cinéma et répliques



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

je m'adresse aux cinéphiles.
quelles répliques d'acteurs aimez-vous ?
exemples :
"est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère ? " (arletty)
"il commence à me les briser&#8230; menu !" (ventura)
etc&#8230;

p.s.
prière à ceux qui citeraient des répliques de jean-claude van damme, de bien vouloir les sous-titrer.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Tiens ta bougie... DROITE ! (Saturnin Fabre)

et dans les Tontons, il faut mettre l'intégralité de la réplique :
Patricia, mon petit, je ne voudrais pas te paraître vieux jeu et encore moins grossier. L'homme de la pampa, parfois rude, reste toujours courtois mais la vérité m'oblige à te le dire : Ton Antoine commence à me les briser menu !

(et si on commence à citer Audiard, on n'a pas fini)


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Juillet 2010)

J'ai passé l'age de ses conneries (D.Glover L'arme Fatale)


----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2010)

*« Alors, y dort, le gros con? Ben y dormira encore mieux quand il aura pris ça dans la gueule ! »*


Les tontons flingueurs. 

Raoul Volfoni (Bernard Blier), penché dans le moteur, à son frère Paul (Jean Lefèvre), qui fait le guet pendant qu'ils piègent de nuit la voiture de Fernand Naudin (Lino Ventura), avec de la dynamite. 

À ce moment, il ignore qu'en fait Fernand Naudin a neutralisé Paul Volfoni et est à côté de la voiture et le regarde, bras croisés. 

Séquence suivante: les frères Volfoni sont dans une chambre d'hôpital, pansements partout et thermomètre dans la bouche, en train de grommeler. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

"... on astique les cuivres du Titanic"
(Fight club)


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2010)

Un radar?!  (Dikkenek). on pourrait citer tout le film ...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2010)

Regardez bien, je vais vous montrer quelque chose. Quand j'étais gamin hein, euh, on m'appelait la pieuvre. Tu sais pourquoi on m'appelait la pieuvre ? Parce que je savais faire bouger n'importe quel organe individuellement. J'vais t'montrer... _[Il montre comment il fait  bouger son nez et ses oreilles]_ T'as vu ? Et alors... y'en a un  autre qui bouge, mais celui là je ne l'montre pas aux caméras !  Hahahaaaa !

***********

*Ben *: Dites-moi je peux vous poser la première question  alors ?
*Vieille dame *: Mais bien sûr.
*Ben *: Dites-moi madame, est-ce qu'il y a dans votre entourage, ici parmi vous, quelqu'un qui vous rend souvent visite ou quelque chose comme ça ?
*Vieille dame *: Oooh ben j'ai des am... Des  connaissances... _[Pendant qu'elle parle, elle se tourne vers la  fenêtre, pendant ce temps Ben sort son revolver]_
*Ben *: _[Se met à crier d'un seul coup à l'oreille de  la vieille dame]_ ET MAMIE TROMBLON ELLE S'EST D'JÀ FAIT TROMPER  MAMIE TROMBLON HEIN !!!
_[La vieille dame est allongée sur le canapé, en train de faire une crise cardiaque, Ben range son revolver et parle au caméraman]_
*Ben *: Tu vois ici c'est un peu particulier hein, quand  je suis rentré, j'ai tout de suite vu sur la table, la boîte de Cedokar. Je n'sais pas si tu sais, mais une boîte de Cedokar c'est un médicament pour les gens qui souffrent du coeur. Donc ici, je... j'lui ai foutu une trouille bleue. Ce qui me permet d'éviter de gaspiller une balle, tu vois. Et pour les voisins, et pour moi, et pour elle, c'est beaucoup plus simple. Tu vois, j'essaie de prendre de nouvelles techniques comme ça. Et j'crois qu'elle n'en a plus pour très longtemps là déjà...  


*********

*Ben *: Une larme de Gin, une rivière de Tonic, et ensuite, la p'tite victime... composée d'une petite olive, d'un p'tit morceau de sucre, et d'un p'tit bout d'ficelle. Et nous avons, le p'tit Gregory. Petit rappel de barème ! Combien de fois faut-il mettre le corps de l'enfant quand on l'immerge ? Rémy ! Combien de fois le corps de l'enfant s'il-te-plaît Rémy ! TAIS-TOI LAISSE RÉPONDRE RÉMY !
*Rémy *: Une fois...
*Ben *: Oui ! Pourquoi parce que les os sont...
*Tous *: Poreux !
*Ben *: Poreux ! Et si je t'emmerde tu l'dis hein. Tu n'écoutes pas tu as l'air complètement inattentif. Bon alors, ensuite tu prends ton petit Gregory. Et tu l'immerges... Et tu attends le résultat. Dès que l'olive est remontée, si tu es le premier, tu as perdu... tu paies la tournée...  C'est pas compliqué...  


je vais arrêter là  ce film est une mine d'or :love:


spéciale kassdédi à tirhum: 

Commissaire Bialès :  Parlez-moi de vous plutôt
Odile Deray : Odile. Moi, c'est Odile.  Pluto, c'est l'ami de Mickey.
Commissaire Bialès : Ah non, Pluto c'est  le chien de Mickey. L'ami de Mickey c'est Dingo.

et toujours dans ce cultissime film: 

Commissaire Bialès :  Vous voulez un whisky ?
Odile Deray : Oh, juste un doigt.
Commissaire Bialès : Vous ne voulez pas  un whisky d'abord ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

http://www.replikultes.net/


Et hop.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

"Y'a l'égyptien qui m'a fait un chèque !"

Les frères pétards

[edit]

[youtube]78akLYIAFZY[/youtube]

[/edit]


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://www.replikultes.net/
> 
> 
> Et hop.



Tu les aimes toutes ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

Nan mais y'a ouatmille sites pour ça.


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

_« Han! Ouiiii! Han han han! Ah ouaaaiis!! Va-z-y va-z-y mon cochon! C'est bon là!! Ouaiiiiis! »_ 
=> *Clara Morgane* dans « Clara les aime bien grosses ».​



Mémorable! :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mémorable! :love:



Les biens grosses ?!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je m'adresse aux cinéphiles.
> quelles répliques d'acteurs aimez-vous ?
> ...


Les khons ça ose tout. C'est même à ça khon les reconnait.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Nan mais y'a ouatmille sites pour ça.



C'est seulement que vieukh veut savoir celles que tu aimes, pas avoir un catalogue des répliques cultes


(encore que, va savoir ?)


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2010)

> Si ce mec savait la moitié de c'que j'sais sa cervelle minable exploserait



C'est pour les aficionados du Mac


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

"Math sup, Math spé... je sais pas, j'hésite encore..."

*Guillaume Depardieu, Les apprentis.*


"Tout ce qu'on mange tu le voles, tu coup on mange que des trucs carrés, ce qui tiens dans tes poches, PIQUE UNE LAITUE LA PROCHAINE FOIS !!!"

*François Cluzet, même film.*


- "Y a ton copain il dit qu'il est plus étanche"
- "J'ai froid, je me suis fait attaquer par des renards tout à l'heure. Si j'ai du mal à parler c'est parce que j'ai les dents qui poussent. Dans mon sac y a des comprimés contre les renards si jamais ils reviennent"
- "mais non t'inquiète c'est pas la saison des renards, et puis je les connais moi les renards ce sont mes amis"

*Marche à l'ombre, Blanc et Lanvin.*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

"Winzzz winzzz winzzz!!! ... teu teu teu teu... Vrouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!"
(Massacre à la tronçonneuse) :style:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

> J'aime l'odeur du napalm au petit matin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

:love: :love: :love: moi aussi... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

- Mais comment on peut regarder la photo d'un moteur pendant autant de temps ??
- Mais regarde, 6 cylindres...
- Pourquoi 6 c'est mieux que 4 ???
- Bah oui y en a plus !
- Y a pas à dire... on a vraiment des discussions passionnantes...

*F. Cluzet, G. Depardieu - Les apprentis *




- Ils ont pas le droit de nous virer comme ça de l'appart, si y faut on ira au prud'hommes !!!
- (soupir...) les prud'hommes c'est pour les gens qui travaillent !! On nous prête gentiment et gratuitement un appartement depuis 6 mois on va pas leur faire un procès non ?? Nan mais comment tu fais pour sortir autant de conneries, tu prends des cours du soir ???
- J'ESSAYE DE TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS MOI !!
- ouai bah contente toi de compter les cylindres !

*F. Cluzet, G. Depardieu - Les apprentis* (désolé j'ai du le voir 25 fois)



Je connais peu de films avec d'aussi bons dialogues ou alors c'est du Audiard.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


>



Je la supporte plus celle-là, tellement loin de la réalité de la guerre, symbole de l'arrogance et de la propagande américaine, tellement ridicule par rapport à l'atrocité de cette guerre, je la trouve aujourd'hui simplement ridicule et navrante.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Je la supporte plus celle-là, tellement loin de la réalité de la guerre, symbole de l'arrogance et de la propagande américaine, tellement ridicule par rapport à l'atrocité de cette guerre, je la trouve aujourd'hui simplement ridicule et navrante.


Ça m'aurait étonné...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais on s'en fout un peu, non ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça m'aurait étonné...




Mais moi aussi je l'aimais bien quand j'avais 18 ans 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais on s'en fout un peu, non ?  :love:



Certes, elle reste culte


----------



## jro44 (9 Juillet 2010)

"_Quand on a des amis comme ça ... on a pas besoin d'ennemis_" (The Big LEBOWSKY)

"_Vous mangez des quiches par ici ?_" (OSS117 - Rio ne répond plus).

Est-ce qu'on a droit au réplique de _*flim *_? Si c'est le cas, on peut balancer tout le script de *La Classe Américaine *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Certes, elle reste culte



T'es quand même une grosse peine-à-jouir toi!


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es quand même une grosse peine-à-jouir toi!



Si tu le dis ma poule


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

*I'LL BE BACK*


----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2010)

*« On est en mission pour le Seigneur ».*

Les Blues Brothers.


----------



## Old Timer (9 Juillet 2010)

«Excusez-moi Je vais jouir.»

 Pierre Curzi, Le Déclin de lempire américain (1986)


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

"Je suis le diable !"
"Et qu'est-ce que vous voulez que ça me fasse ?"

Jule Berry & Marie Déa dans _Les visiteurs du soir_.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]P8Zk5PLlhLw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HBZ6gTrD_Wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Dans Shawshank Redemption

- Andy : « Le Comte de Monte Cristo, c'est l'histoire d'une des plus belles évasions de prison. » - Red : « Il faut le ranger au rayon éducatif ! »


----------



## vieukh (10 Juillet 2010)

merci pour vos réponses.
je fais des découvertes.
merci, aussi, à iduck.
bien qu'ayant vu, et revu, cette scène, je ne m'en lasse pas !


----------



## Old Timer (10 Juillet 2010)

«Elvis  Moé chtun Canadien québécois, un Français               canadien-français. Un Américain du Nord français. Un  francophone. Un Québécois               canadien. Un Québécois dexpression canadienne française  française. On est des               Canadiens. Américain francophone dAmérique du Nord.»

  Julien Poulin,               *Elvis Gratton* (1985)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> "_Quand on a des amis comme ça ... on a pas besoin d'ennemis_" (The Big LEBOWSKY)


:mouais::mouais::mouais: ... me souviens plus d'avoir dit ça !!!!!!!:mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2010)

"j'aime pas trop les voleurs et les fils de pute"

réplique d'actualité (la classe américaine)


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ACN4vhoPHBE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ACN4vhoPHBE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

"Hé grosse connasse, ta rue là, tu veux que je te dise un truc ? Ben elle est moche ta rue..."


----------



## Old Timer (11 Juillet 2010)

Putain d'armée

Le chauffeur de la jeep dans M*A*S*H*


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2010)

Gonzo : Qu'est-ceee quii vaa paaas?...
Duke : Et binn, tu sais..... touut... tout tout ce truuc touut blannc suur maa maanche... C'eest duu *L*llllllllll...*S*ssssssss..D.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2010)

On se tutoie ?
T'es lourd.


----------



## vieukh (13 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est seulement que vieukh veut savoir celles que tu aimes, pas avoir un catalogue des répliques cultes
> 
> 
> (encore que, va savoir ?)



bonsoir
pas d'erreur !
c'est vraiment cela que je désirais savoir.
(certains, d'ailleurs, ont apprécié les mêmes que moi).
cela m'intéresse; j'aurais tout aussi bien pu poser la même question au sujet de livres ou bd


----------



## Old Timer (13 Juillet 2010)

Si Dieu ne voulait pas qu'on les tonde, pourquoi en a-t-il fait des  moutons ?


Calvera dans les 7 mercenaires


----------



## jro44 (13 Juillet 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais: ... me souviens plus d'avoir dit ça !!!!!!!:mouais:



Dans la fin du film, assis au bar du bowling. Et tout de suite derrière, il y a l'_Etranger_ (le cow-boy) qui te cause 

Un autre passage que j'adore, c'est quand le Dude explique la situation à _Maude LEBOWSKI_ et qu'il dit quelque chose du genre :

"_C'est un truc avec vachement de tenants et pleins d'aboutissants_"


----------



## vieukh (13 Juillet 2010)

bonjour
et merci

continuez, s'il vous plait.
cela me donne envie de revoir des films
 et de découvrir ceux que je ne connais pas.


----------



## jro44 (13 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> et merci.



Celle là je la connais pas ... Elle vient de quel film ? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

"Quand on tire on raconte pas sa vie".

_Tuco dans le Bon, la Brute et le Truand_​


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2010)

- Le plaisir dans l'amour se partage en 2 moitiés, le faire et en parler...
- On devrait peut-être changer de moitiés non ? :rateau:

*Depardieu-Cluzet, tjs Les apprentis :rose: *


----------



## vieukh (13 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> "Quand on tire on raconte pas sa vie".
> 
> _Tuco dans le Bon, la Brute et le Truand_​



quelques bonnes répliques dans ce film; c'est vrai


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2010)

Vois tu, le monde se divise en deux catégories, ceux qui ont un pistolet chargé et ceux qui creusent&#8230; toi tu creuses.. 

Toujours dans le même&#8230;

D'après vous d'où sors ma signature&#8230; 

C'est un des films comme "Il était une fois dans l'Ouest" dont je dois connaître les dialogues par c&#339;ur&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Juillet 2010)

"_On est une génération d'hommes élevés par des femmes. J'suis pas sûr qu'une autre femme soit la solution à nos problèmes._"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

Fight Club :style:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

"On est pas bien là ? À la fraîche, décontractés du gland... Et on bandera quand on aura envie de bander !"

Les Valseuses :style:


----------



## woulf (13 Juillet 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-               J'ai des envies d'voyages... L'Océanie, Bora-Bora, les  vahinés...               Tu connais ?
             - Pourquoi ? Tu veux m'emmener ?
             - On n'emmène pas des saucisses quand on va à Francfort.
             - Tu pourrais dire  "Une rose quand on va sur la Loire"...  Question               d'termes...
_A.Pousse/D.Carrel - Le Pacha



_[/FONT]


----------



## vieukh (13 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> "_On est une génération d'hommes élevés par des femmes. J'suis pas sûr qu'une autre femme soit la solution à nos problèmes._"



je ne la connais pas celle-là; quel film ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je ne la connais pas celle-là; quel film ?



C'est marqué dans le post juste en dessous :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juillet 2010)

_"Putain elles ont morflé les Spice Girls"_

Le Coeur des Hommes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Ripley : Comment peut-on le tuer Ash ? Il doit y avoir un moyen de le tuer ! Lequel ? Comment peut on faire ?
Ash : Vous ne pouvez pas.
Parker : Tu lui dis des conneries !
Ash : Vous n'avez encore pas compris à qui vous avez à faire ? Un parfait organisme. Et sa perfection structurale n'a d'égale que son hostilité.
Lambert : Tu ladmires n'est-ce pas ?
Ash : J'admire sa pureté. Un survivant qui n'est pas souillé par la conscience, le remords ou les illusions de la moralité.



---

"Alien, va !" _dikkenek_


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Juillet 2010)

*Le motard de l'apocalypse dans Raising Arizona*

"Mes amis m'appellent Lenny 



&#8230; mais j'ai pas d'amis "



 :rateau:

*Le duc *


" ne me dites pas que vous cherchez un emploi dans cette tenue , un jour de semaine !? "

"Hein , quoi , quel jour on est ? "


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

"On est des gros dégueulasses, hein mon bichon ?!"...
Pis d'autres phrases; suffit de regarder la vidéo...  :love:

[YOUTUBE]GOzm_iMA0E8[/YOUTUBE]

"Ah non de dieu ! Quelle merveille. On dirait de la mousse !"  :love:

[YOUTUBE]QCq85D5HPJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juillet 2010)

_Cette chanson "Like a virgin" tu veux que je te dise de quoi ça parle ? Ca parle d'un fille qui est mordu pour un mec qui a une super queue. Cette chanson c'est une métaphore sur les grosses queues._

-Reservoir Dogs-


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

"Pourriez être aimable !"...
"Mais en quel honneur ?!"...

[YOUTUBE]9TkLy9M7OGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vieukh (15 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir merci à tous
et particulièrement à tirhum;
je ne la connaissais pas; fameuse !
et puisque nous apprécions marielle;
avez-vous vu :
"on est toujours trop bon avec les femmes"
je crois me souvenir d'assez jolis dialogues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "On est des gros dégueulasses, hein mon bichon ?!"...
> Pis d'autres phrases; suffit de regarder la vidéo...  :love:
> 
> _vidéo_
> ...



   :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h09 ----------

- Vous voulez un Whisky ?
- Oui. Juste un doigt.
- Vous ne voulez pas un Whisky d'abord ?

[YOUTUBE]1FlJsZTpcXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

"J'suis barbouillé !"...
"Ben débarbouille-toi ! La Tuborg c'est fait pour ça !"...

"L"admirable cholestérol qu'on va se payer !...
C'est tout d'même mieux que des barbituriques ?!"... 

[YOUTUBE]O0Zyzh0uBRU[/YOUTUBE]




   :love:


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Juillet 2010)

"Ooooh putain de ta mere , salope! "

" excusez moi ,Thérèse , la douleur m'a fait dire des choses affreusement grossières que je ne pensais pas "

" non , c'était dit sans méchanceté  je ne connais même pas votre mère "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> "Ooooh putain de ta mere , salope! "
> 
> " excusez moi ,Thérèse , la douleur m'a fait dire des choses affreusement grossières que je ne pensais pas "
> 
> " non , c'était dit sans méchanceté  je ne connais même pas votre mère "



Ou ça :

[DM]x82lqi[/DM]

- Appuyez sur le bouton.
_Tir_
- Allô ? Rappelez-moi d'une cabine qui fonctionne.

C'est horrible mais j'adore. :love:


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2010)

- Vous allez écrire des scènes pour ce film. 
- Pourquoi ? 
- Parce que vous avez besoin dargent.
- Pourquoi dites-vous ça ?
- Parce que jai entendu dire que votre femme est très belle.


----------



## jro44 (15 Juillet 2010)

Puisqu'on est dans le SPLENDID et qu'ils ont commencé par le théâtre, il y a aussi :
Felix - _Vous pouvez pas comprendre. Orphelin à 6 ans, jai été spolié de tous  mes biens par un notaire véreux (filou)  Maître FOURTE. Après jai été refusé comme pilote de ligne à cause de  lorthographe. Expliquez-moi, pourquoi il faut savoir mettre un seul  « l » à « allumettes » pour piloter un avion ?_

_Zezette - Parce quallumette ça prend deux ailes comme les avions, tête de con._
​Bon c'est pas une réplique de film à proprement parlé, mais bon, la réplique est énorme quand même, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> - Vous voulez un Whisky ?
> - Oui. Juste un doigt.
> - Vous ne voulez pas un Whisky d'abord ?



Déjà bu : 


Arlequin a dit:


> Commissaire Bialès :  Vous voulez un whisky ?
> Odile Deray : Oh, juste un doigt.
> Commissaire Bialès : Vous ne voulez pas  un whisky d'abord ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "Pourriez être aimable !"...
> "Mais en quel honneur ?!"...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9TkLy9M7OGo[/YOUTUBE]




Dire que j'hésite à le regarder alors que je l'ai au chaud depuis 1 an, mais là les 2 extraits réaniment pleinement mon envie !! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Commissaire Bialès :  Vous voulez un whisky ?
> Odile Deray : Oh, juste un doigt.
> Commissaire Bialès : Vous ne voulez pas  un whisky d'abord ?



Marrant quand même, jusqu'à ce que tout le monde me disent "mais nan nimp t'es con", j'avais pas pensé au doigt dans la ch...., mais je riais autant que tout le monde car pour moi c'était un doigt au sens propre du terme, qu'on mangerait comme un biscuit apéritif et du coup le côté absurde me faisait tout autant rire


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

*Tony *: Toi, tu aimes mieux que je reste sur l'île à rien foutre ? Hein ? Ne me prends pas pour un voyou mec, je suis pas une pute qui vole ! Je suis môssieur Montana Tony, prisonnier politique renvoyé par Cuba ! J'exige mon putain d'asile politique ! Maintenant !! C'est le président Jimmy Carter qui le dit, okay ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

*Tony *: Dans ce pays, il faut d'abord faire le fric ! Et quand tu as le pognon, tu as le pouvoir, et quand tu as le pouvoir, tu as toutes les bonnes femmes... 

*Tony *: Je crois en deux choses dans la vie : mon honneur et mon manche !


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai JPTK, quel que soit le sens ou tu prends la phrase, elle est drôle.



Là est tout le génie des Nuls 

Patron : Bien, vous prenez l'avion Paris-Nice de 10h, ce qui veut dire qu'il ne devrait pas décoller avant 13h.
Serge Karamazov : Oui, parce que là, il est 11h.


Garcia : Mademoiselle Deray, il est interdit de manger de la choucroute ici.
(montre un panneau indiquant « Choucroute interdite »)
Odile Deray : Ah&#8230; Et qu'est-ce que vous allez me faire ? Me coffrer pour mangeage de choucroute prohibé ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Personne n'a encore cité le célèbre " You talkin' to me ?"  ?
étonnant 

sans oublier, bien entendu: 

"aimes tu les films de gladiateurs ? " (L.Nielsen / y'a t il un pilote dans l'avion) _edit (merci Romuald > P. Graves bien sûr)
_ 
"Celui-là, c'est la première fois qu'il fait des étincelles avec sa  bite". (audiard of course / les morfalous)

"Luke, je suis ton père" 

Eh, bien, si on ne peut plus péter sous les étoiles sans faire  dégringoler un Martien! Il va nous en arriver des pleines brouettes! (La soupe aux choux) 

"je ne viens pas pour sauver Rambo de la police, je viens pour sauver la  police de Rambo"

"je vais tellement t'enc*ler que quand tu bailleras, on verra le jour" (bernie)


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> "je vais tellement t'enc*ler que quand tu bailleras, on verra le jour" (bernie)



Ah bah là Bernie, c'est comme les Apprentis, si je commence je cite tout le texte quasi


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> "aimes tu les films de gladiateurs ? " (L.Nielsen / y'a t il un pilote dans l'avion)



Ce n'est pas Peter Graves, plutôt (nan, pas le chien) ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

- Dis, tu sais pourquoi les noirs font pas de motocross ?
- non...
- Bah parce quand il saute il reste accrochés aux arbres !

*Poolverde  et son "fils" dans AALTRA de Kerven et Delépine.*


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah là Bernie, c'est comme les Apprentis, si je commence je cite tout le texte quasi


 
c 1 peu vulgaire quand meme :mouais: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> - Dis, tu sais pourquoi les noirs font pas de motocross ?
> - non...
> - Bah parce quand il saute il reste accrochés aux arbres !
> 
> *Poolverde et son "fils" dans AALTRA de Kerven et Delépine.*


 
C RACISTE JE PREVIENS LES MODO


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Peter Graves, plutôt (nan, pas le chien) ?



ouille

exact



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




joéstare a dit:


> c 1 peu vulgaire quand meme :mouais:
> C RACISTE JE PREVIENS LES MODO



oh, ta tronche toi :modo:

voilà, ça c'est fait


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HtH_Hosomok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah là Bernie, c'est comme les Apprentis, si je commence je cite tout le texte quasi



m'en serais pas douté


----------



## Fìx (15 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Garcia : Mademoiselle Deray, il est interdit de manger de la choucroute ici.
> (montre un panneau indiquant « Choucroute interdite »)
> Odile Deray : Ah Et qu'est-ce que vous allez me faire ? Me coffrer pour mangeage de choucroute prohibé ?



C'est lorsqu'on sait que ça parodie le film "Basic Instinct" que ça devient drôle!


----------



## jro44 (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Peter Graves, plutôt (nan, pas le chien) ?



C'est Peter (R.I.P.) GRAVES ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> c 1 peu vulgaire quand meme :mouais:


 
"Rendez-nous les coups d'boule rouge, bordel !" - plein de gens.


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Rendez-nous les coups d'boule rouge, bordel !" - plein de gens.


 
oui c vrai 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> C'est lorsqu'on sait que ça parodie le film "Basic Instinct" que ça devient drôle!


----------



## Fìx (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> PonkHead a dit:
> 
> 
> > "Rendez-nous les coups d'boule rouge, bordel !" - plein de gens.
> ...



Alors vous voyez!!!! Même joéstare a envie d'être refusé par le videur!!! Qu'est ce qu'ils vous faut???!!!!


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Alors vous voyez!!!! Même joéstare a envie d'être refusé par le videur!!! Qu'est ce qu'ils vous faut???!!!!


 
ha non moi c pour boulérouge jptk quand il dit des messages racistes ou il fait des blagues lourde :hein:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ha non moi c pour boulérouge jptk quand il dit des messages racistes ou il fait des blagues lourde :hein:


 "si on mettait les cons en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ha non moi c pour boulérouge jptk quand il dit des messages racistes ou il fait des blagues lourde :hein:


 
"C'est pas faux" - Perceval dans Kamelot, saison 1


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2010)

Les répliques manquent un peu de testotérones, en voici une larme:

*Un général Mongol *: Qu'il y a-t-il de mieux dans la vie ?
*Un Mongol* : L'immense steppe, un rapide coursier, des faucons à ton poing et le vent dans tes cheveux.
*Le général* : Faux ! Conan ! Qu'il y a-t-il de mieux dans la vie ?
*Conan *: Ecraser ses ennemis, les voir mourir devant soi et entendre les lamentations de leurs femmes.
*Le général *: C'est bien !


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> "C'est pas faux" - Perceval dans Kamelot, saison 1


 
ha merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ha merci


 
Hum...

Dans Kamelot, "C'est pas faux", c'est ce que dit Perceval quand il n'entrave rien à la conversation et cherche quand même à y participer sans que l'on ne s'apperçoive qu'il ne comprend rien.

Enfin, j'dis ça...


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> Dans Kamelot, "C'est pas faux", c'est ce que dit Perceval quand il n'entrave rien à la conversation et cherche quand même à y participer sans que l'on ne s'apperçoive qu'il ne comprend rien.
> 
> Enfin, j'dis ça...


----------



## duracel (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


>


 
Ne te triture pas trop les méninges jeune fanatique, tu risques une foulure de la tête.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juillet 2010)

"The sky is blue is Le ciel est bleu"

_Un autre homme une autre chance / Lelouche _








Le seul dialogue anglais que j'aie compris


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]HtH_Hosomok[/YOUTUBE]




(de mémoire) _Si c'est pas fourbe ça hein ! Ils nous foutent des veilleurs de nuit noirs exprès pour qu'on ne les voit pas ! Si c'est pas malheureux ça hein, un enfant du soleil..._

_C'est comme ce ciment, du ciment Hongrois, *la loi de l'éternel provisoire*, tu peux être sûr qu'ils foutent beaucoup plus de sable que de ciment ça c'est certain !_

Et j'en passe car tout est du même acabit dans cette extrait tous comme tous ceux qu'on trouve sur utube d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Juillet 2010)

" ça suffit !

  y'a pas de mots pour dire ce que vous etes monsieur Ramirez 

y'a plus de mots 


 enculé ! "




*Papy fait de la resistance*


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2010)

*Gervais*_  [A propos des homosexuels]_ : Faut-tu être malade pour passer sa vie  à se tremper le pinceau dans une paire de fesses.
*Laurienne* : ... T'as la  mémoire courte, je te ferai remarquer.
*Gervais* : ... Nous autres, c'est pas  pareil, on a esssayé ça juste une fois.


*C.R.A.Z.Y   *:mouais:


----------



## jro44 (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> (de mémoire) _Si c'est pas fourbe ça hein ! Ils nous foutent des veilleurs de nuit noirs exprès pour qu'on ne les voit pas ! Si c'est pas malheureux ça hein, un enfant du soleil..._
> 
> _C'est comme ce ciment, du ciment Hongrois, *la loi de l'éternel provisoire*, tu peux être sûr qu'ils foutent beaucoup plus de sable que de ciment ça c'est certain !_
> 
> Et j'en passe car tout est du même acabit dans cette extrait tous comme tous ceux qu'on trouve sur utube d'ailleurs :love:



Très bon ça _C'est arrivé près de chez Vous_ !

Moi j'adore le poème du pigeon et aussi la réplique que fait Benoît au jeune serveur du restaurant :
_Le serveur : Je crains qu'aujourd'hui le choix de monsieur ne soit pas des plus  judicieux... Si je peux juste me permettre..._
_Benoît : Tu ne te permets juste rien du tout. Tu vas d'abord me soigner cette  mauvaise peau et ensuite tu te permets, ok ?_​Mais bon on va pas commencer avec ce film : c'est une réplique à lui tout seul 

_Cinéma ! Cinémaaaaaaaaaaa !_


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Moi j'adore le poème du pigeon et aussi la réplique que fait Benoît au jeune serveur du restaurant :
> _Le serveur : Je crains qu'aujourd'hui le choix de monsieur ne soit pas des plus  judicieux... Si je peux juste me permettre..._
> _Benoît : Tu ne te permets juste rien du tout. Tu vas d'abord me soigner cette  mauvaise peau et ensuite tu te permets, ok ?_​Mais bon on va pas commencer avec ce film : c'est une réplique à lui tout seul
> 
> _Cinéma ! Cinémaaaaaaaaaaa !_



Celle-ci. Donc. 

[YOUTUBE]V6KQqdzjInA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Mais bon on va pas commencer avec ce film : c'est une réplique à lui tout seul ]



Bah voilà c'est le problème...

_- Benoit : et là ils vont te foutre des briques rouges !!! Et rouge c'est quoi hein ? C'est la couleur du sang ! C'est la couleur des indiens ! C'est la couleur du vin ! Et qui dit vin dit pot de vin !! Tout ça c'est politico-magouille et compagnie. Tiens au départ ils voulaient mettre des cerisiers du japon dans les allées... est-ce que tu crois qu'ils l'ont fait ?? EST-CE QUE TU CROIS QU'ILS L'ONT FAIT ???

- euh... non je sais pas....

- Mais oui il l'ont fait !! Mais le problème c'est qu'ils ce sont arrêté là..._


----------



## jro44 (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah voilà c'est le problème...
> 
> _- Benoit : et là ils vont te foutre des briques rouges !!! Et rouge c'est quoi hein ? C'est la couleur du sang ! C'est la couleur des indiens ! C'est la couleur du vin ! Et qui dit vin dit pot de vin !! Tout ça c'est politico-magouille et compagnie. Tiens au départ ils voulaient mettre des cerisiers du japon dans les allées... est-ce que tu crois qu'ils l'ont fait ?? EST-CE QUE TU CROIS QU'ILS L'ONT FAIT ???
> 
> ...


_Une larme de gin, une rivière de tonic, et ensuite la p'tite victime  composée d'une petite olive, d'un p'tit morceau d'sucre et d'un p'tit  bout d'ficelle. Et nous avons le p'tit Grégory._​on va finir par ce faire sortir par le modo si on ne continue que sur ce film


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> _Une larme de gin, une rivière de tonic, et ensuite la p'tite victime  composée d'une petite olive, d'un p'tit morceau d'sucre et d'un p'tit  bout d'ficelle. Et nous avons le p'tit Grégory._​on va finir par ce faire sortir par le modo si on ne continue que sur ce film




d'autant plus que je l'ai déjà citée celle là 

marrant, j'ai parfois l'impression d'être transparent


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> marrant, j'ai parfois l'impression d'être transparent




C'est quel film ? :mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est quel film ? :mouais:


 
_T'es con ou quoi ? :mouais:_

-Réplique de film (je précise)-


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> T'es con ou quoi ? :mouais:


Il est obligé de te répondre ?!... 
(pas une réplique)


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> _T'es con ou quoi ?_


_


C'est quel film ? :mouais:_


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est quel film ? :mouais:


 

Un jour sans fin... :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un jour sans fin... :sleep:



j'ai vu que le 2


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1XPclSSgUOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]i9NhiPXwCPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2010)

"Tes littéralement trop con pour quon tinsulte !"
Very bad trip,  Stu Price à Alan Garner.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

.......


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> "T&#8217;es littéralement trop con pour qu&#8217;on t&#8217;insulte !"
> Very bad trip,  Stu Price à Alan Garner.



J'ai essayé de voir ce film, juste la prod je pouvais pas, j'ai tenu 20 min je crois, c'est une pure bouse non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> .......



Bah zut me semblait avoir vu un manga japonais genre hentaï, le temps de poster un message et plus rien !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------






(de mémoire encore)

_Toi t'es trop con tu mérites même pas de boire..._

*Gabin - un singe en hiver.*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------

_Monsieur Hénaut, si la connerie n'est pas remboursée par les assurances sociales, vous finirez sur la paille.._.

[YOUTUBE]nDW0l6aCN88&f[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qgiWz7R28RQ[/YOUTUBE]

"Je vais organiser la Saint-Barthélémy du Mitan".


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2010)

-_C'est_ quoi _Dieu_ ? 
-Tu vois quand tu fermes les yeux et que tu désires un truc très fort. Et ben _Dieu_, _c'est_ le mec qui en a _rien à foutre_ !

The Island


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

"J'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au petit déjeuner." Ventura (?), Les Tontons flingueurs


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> "J'ai connu une polonaise qui en buvait au petit déjeuner." Ventura (?), Les Tontons flingueurs



hyper-réaliste celle-là.
quand on a connu, certaines polonaises


----------



## Old Timer (16 Juillet 2010)

La prostitution est une usine que nous pouvons  gérer nous-même puisque les machines c'est nous !


*L'Aventure c'est l'aventure*


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

> hyper-réaliste celle-là. quand on a connu, certaines polonaises


 Vous n'ignorez pas que ma blonde est polonaise ?


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vous n'ignorez pas que ma blonde est polonaise ?



veinard !


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Toi, t'es un sacré petit veinard !


(Quel film?)


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

​
*Pierrot* : Mais, bordel de nom de dieu, y'a bien un cul qui nous attend quelque part !
*Jean-Claude* : Ah bah ça c'est sûr ! Le problème, c'est d'établir la liaison sans donner l'alarme.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2010)

Make my day.
(Harry Callahan)

:style:


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Vous faites peine à voir, on dirait un  cheval qui a raté une haie ... 
On vous abattrait sur un champ de  courses!     				 				 				 				


_Le dîner de cons

Et tant qu'à y être les répliques du film en entier
_


----------



## schwebb (17 Juillet 2010)

«*Comment ça, Boort il a une femme? Vous pouvez me la refaire sans trembler des genoux, celle-là?*»


Kaamelott (bon, c'est télé, pas ciné).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

 J'ai lu que les hommes qui ont vécu trop longtemps près de leur mère deviennent dans un faible pourcentage pédérastes. (_Un temps._) Victor, tu ne serais pas devenu pédéraste dans un faible pourcentage, par hasard ?

Patachou à Jean Rochefort dans « Cible émouvante » de Pierre Salvadori (1993).


----------



## Penthotal (18 Juillet 2010)

"Toutes des mères, sauf ma salope"
?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2010)

Oh oh là mon pote je  tarrête, tu déconnes. Masser les pieds et bouffer la chatte dune  gonzesse ça fait deux.

_Pulp Fiction
_​


----------



## ziommm (18 Juillet 2010)

_"Ça fait 2 mois que je suis en prison, pour un viol que j'ai pas commis...Je suis venu pour réparer. Allez, hop hop !!!_" 

Patrick Dewaere dans "Coup de tête" .


----------



## itako (18 Juillet 2010)

*Michel* : Au chemin des dames c'était encore pire, dans l'obscurité, dans l'humidité.
J'avais plus de munitions, plus de fusil, j'avais même plus de poignard.
J'ai tué un allemand avec mon péroné arraché par un éclat d'obus !

*Louise* : a bon ?

*Michel*:  Oui, bon maintenant je rigoles, mais à l'époque je savais pas moi que ça repoussait le péroné.
Ah!!  la guerre Louise, c'est une belle saloperie, mais c'est une bonne école, on apprend beaucoup au front, c'est pas comme aujourd'hui, sont toutes des lopettes mythomanes.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juillet 2010)

_C'est ça vous voyez il nous pisse dessus sans même essayer de nous faire croire qu'il pleut_

Sigourney Weaver (Dr Grace Augustine) dans Avatar


----------



## Old Timer (18 Juillet 2010)

J'adore l'odeur du napalm au petit matin.


_Apocalypse Now_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2010)

Déjà bu :



gKatarn a dit:


>





> J'aime l'odeur du napalm au petit matin


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2010)

*"Adrienne !"*

Rocky - 1976


----------



## Old Timer (19 Juillet 2010)

Cest à une demi-heure dici. Jy suis dans dix minutes


_The Wolf dans Pulp Fiction_


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Juillet 2010)

- Qui t'es toi ?
- Jeeeeeeee suuuuuuuis viiiiiiiivannnnnnnnt


_Predators_


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2010)

Le Barman : Vous seriez pas... flic par hasard ?
Le Poulpe : non !
Le Barman : Tant mieux parce qu'on est jamais flic par hasard.


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Juillet 2010)

"Deviprasad isn't here ? So what do you do ?"

_Hera Pheri_


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

RESTER GROUPIIIIR! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

Le fil rouge sur le bouton blanc, le fil vert sur le bouton bleu!


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juillet 2010)

"Ce qui ne s'achète pas avec de l'argent, s'achète avec beaucoup d'argent"

Chat Noir Chat Blanc
d'Emir Kusturika


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Pas vraiment une réplique mais une sorte de leitmotiv qui annonce le passage de cet ogre des temps modernes, avec l'interprétation magnifique de Robert Mitchum et sa voix de stentor :
_"Leaning, leaning..."_​


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pas vraiment une réplique mais une sorte de leitmotiv qui annonce le passage de cet ogre des temps modernes, avec l'interprétation magnifique de Robert Mitchum et sa voix de stentor :
> _"Leaning, leaning..."_​



la nuit du chasseur ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> la nuit du chasseur ?



Oui bien sûr.


----------



## jro44 (21 Juillet 2010)

Rosebud !...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Rosebud !...



citizen kane


----------



## jro44 (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> citizen kane



YES !!!

Bon allez ... plus dûr 

_    Non mais vous voulez dire quon sest plantés comme des grosses buses ? Alors là je ne le crois pas._
_  Et comment donc !_
_  Et comment donc qui, je vous prie ?_
_   Et comment donc Houston !_

Un indice : c'est une réplique dans un *flim *avant *LE* *flim *


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

Y'a pas une section pour les jeux ?


----------



## schwebb (21 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> YES !!!
> 
> Bon allez ... plus dûr
> 
> ...



La Classe Américaine, Derrick contre Superman.    \o/


----------



## r e m y (21 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Y'a pas une section pour les jeux ?




là je ne vois pas.... c'est un film récent?


----------



## jro44 (21 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> là je ne vois pas.... c'est un film récent?



Pas trop non ... Mais c'est intemporel !!!:king::king::king:

Puisqu'on est dans *LE* *flim*, je me permettrai de mettre dans ce fil les dernières répliques :
_Dave _ Ça va bien, Monsieur Abitbol ? Vous avez passé une bonne nuit, sans être indiscret ?
_George _ Au poil. Et tu es pas indiscret. Je suis majeur, et je fais ce que jai envie de faire avec mon petit corps. 
_Dave _ Dites-moi, pendant que je vous tiens, là, ça veut dire quoi « monde de merde », sans être indiscret ?
_George _ Tu te réveilles à 35 ans pour te demander ce que ça veut dire « monde de merde » ? Cest pas que tu es indiscret, cest juste que tu es un con. En disant « monde de merde », jai voulu dire que le monde allait mal. Cest un cri de révolte que jai lancé à mes frères opprimés. Finissons-en avec la résignation et lindifférence. Ouvrons les yeux ! Partout linjustice, le nationalisme, lexclusion, ça me débecte. Tu as déjà entendu parler de lhégémonie du grand capital ?
_Dave _ Nan.
_George _ Tu tintéresses pas à la politique. Ben tu devrais. Faut se mettre au travail, afin de vaincre les fanascismes. Cest un concept à moi, ça dénonce à la fois les fascistes et les fanatiques.
_Dave _ Merci Monsieur Abitbol, vous mavez ouvert les yeux.
_George _ Regarde plutôt la route.
.
.
.
_George _ Ah, monde de merde !
_Dave _ Ouais moi aussi jai bien envie de le dire. Monde de merde.​Ca calme non ? Ca fait voir les choses autrement ... Moi, ça m'a ouvert les yeux sur pleins de choses dans ma vie


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> YES !!!
> 
> Bon allez ... plus dûr
> 
> ...



Euh, tu as lu le premier post ?


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Euh, tu as lu le premier post ?



bonjour
bof; quelle importance ?
cela fait partie des textes du film, après tout.
parfois les commentaires "off" sont, eux aussi, excellents.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

Peut-être, mais comme le disais GNN, ce n'est pas la salle de jeu ici.


----------



## JPTK (21 Juillet 2010)

Z'ont pas l'air nombreux ceux qui restent stoïques devant la classe américaine, j'en fais partie, j'ai pas pu aller jusqu'au bout, y a des fois comme ça... :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon, après ces échanges sereins et ouverts ainsi que ces entreprises de fertilisation de fil, on essaye de revenir à l'esprit du sujet

merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, après ces échanges sereins et ouverts ainsi que ces entreprises de fertilisation de fil, on essaye de revenir à l'esprit du sujet
> 
> merci



Vé! Qui revoilà, tout pétulant et en pleine forme ?!?... Ça va mon p'tit poulet ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vé! Qui revoilà, tout pétulant et en pleine forme ?!?... Ça va mon p'tit poulet ?


ça eu baigné, mais ça ne baigne plus


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> ça eu baigné, mais ça ne baigne plus


C'est paske tu t'es fait piquer ton taf par les autres Roots là


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

bonjour

on redevient sérieux, alors?
je n'ai rien contre;
mais c'est bon de déc quelques fois !


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> on redevient sérieux, alors?
> je n'ai rien contre;
> mais c'est bon de déc quelques fois !



Et ce sera votre dernier mot dans ce fil, merci davoir participé


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vé! Qui revoilà, tout pétulant et en pleine forme ?!?... Ça va mon p'tit poulet ?





Nephou a dit:


> ça eu baigné, mais ça ne baigne plus





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est paske tu t'es fait piquer ton taf par les autres Roots là




Ca c'est de la réplique.
Impressionnant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

"T'es même pas vulgaire, tiens! T'es ordinaire!..." 

"Nous ne vieillirons pas ensemble" de Pialat...


----------



## woulf (21 Juillet 2010)

une spéciale Patoch', ayant revu le film il y a peu, les dialogues sont tous trucculents !

"J'ai bien réfléchi: nous condamnons la violence, mais pas les auteurs"

"- Je voudrais une boite de tampons s'il vous plait.
- Normal, super, super plus, avec applicateur, sans applicateur ?
- Ahhh...
- C'est pour faire quoi exactement ?
- A votre avis ?
- si c'est pour une mèche lente, sans applicateur ça ira très bien"

Eh oui, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'enquête corse 
Là ou on parle des petits cubes d'eau...


----------



## da capo (21 Juillet 2010)

"T'es une petite gêne, un caillou dans une chaussure, un poil du cul coincé entre les dents!!!"

Tanguy


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2010)

Si je chope le salopard de misogyne qui a inventé les talons haut, je le tue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2010)

- Nicole a beaucoup changé ou je rêve ?
- En effet, elle a beaucoup progressé mais y a encore du boulot. Heu... je dois dire que pendant ton absence je l'ai _pfu pfu pfu pfu pfu_. Ca lui a bien dégagé les écoutilles.


_Le bonheur est dans le pré_

Séquence à voir ici


----------



## Old Timer (22 Juillet 2010)

La seule question à te poser, c'est de savoir si c'est ton jour de  chance. 
Alors, fumier, c'est ton jour de chance aujourd'hui ? »

 L'Inspecteur Harry


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

Il dort ...
Non, c'est plus grave ... je crois qu'il est mort !

_Mel Gibson - Maverick_


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2010)

"Quand je souris ça me donne envie de vomir, qu'est-ce que tu préfères ?"


Subway


----------



## jro44 (23 Juillet 2010)

*Matrix* - Tu te souviens Sully j't'ais promis que je te tuerais le dernier.
*Sully* - C'est vrai Matrix c'est ce que t'as dit. 
*Matrix* - J't'ai menti.
*Sully - *Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh.

*Cindy* - Qu'est ce que vous avez fait de Sully ?
*Matrix* - J'l'ai laissé tombé.​*Commando *:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

A la gare yavait trois manteaux, dans ces trois manteaux yavait trois mecs et dans les 3 mecs yavais trois balles.


_Il était une fois dans louest_


----------



## schwebb (24 Juillet 2010)

«Je suis à la recherche d'une moitié de cigare, plantée dans la bouche d'un grand fils de chienne...»

Tuco (dans le Bon, la Brute et le Truand).


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Juillet 2010)

J'ai dit que j'étais un drogué j'ai jamais dit que j'avais un problème
Dr House


----------



## Fìx (24 Juillet 2010)

- « Un des participants a été contrôlé positif à la kétamine »
- « Arff... mais tout le monde prend des calmants... »
- « Oui mais c'est pour des chevaux qu'on utilise de telles doses!!! »


----------



## Old Timer (24 Juillet 2010)

Deux gars au feu rouge : 
Elle a de la réserve ta chiotte ?
Autant que la tienne andouille


_American graffiti_


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

​*Fallait pas... me faire...chier!*


----------



## Old Timer (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est quoi la couleur de ta voiture ? 
j'arrive pas bien à voir...c'est jaune pipi, marron caca ou vert dégueulis ?


_Harrisson Ford encore «American Graffiti»_


----------



## Gronounours (25 Juillet 2010)

En ce moment jparierais qutu timagines déjà qutu suces ma bite au rythme des coups de fouet dmes couilles sur ta gueule

_Maitresses très particulières, 1979_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En ce moment jparierais qutu timagines déjà qutu suces ma bite au rythme des coups de fouet dmes couilles sur ta gueule
> 
> _Maitresses très particulières, 1979_



Ça c'est du cultissime :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gvcltmtT6WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (26 Juillet 2010)

_..eh bien faut être raide, faut beaucoup boire à partir de maintenant et attraper du loup..   plus tu baises, moins tu cogites et mieux tu dors..

_*Baise-moi*


----------



## ringo.starr (28 Juillet 2010)

[youtube]HBZ6gTrD_Wo[/youtube]

[youtube]eGHz7KL-p88[/youtube]


----------



## Old Timer (29 Juillet 2010)

Les femmes, c'est pas comme la météo, ça ne se prévoit pas !


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

100 000 dollars au soleil ! Blier et Ventura :

Blier : Tiens, ça me rappelle ma finlandaise. Tu la connais mon histoire avec la finlandaise ?
Ventura - Oui.
Blier - Bah toi qui la connaîs pas tu vas te poiler ! Figure-toi qu'un jour sur la piste d'Ibn Saoud, j'tombe sur un p'tit ingénieur des pétroles avec sa Land Rover en rideau. Il avait sa bonne femme avec lui, là, une grande blonde avec des yeux qu'avaient l'air de rêver et puis un sourire d'enfant : une salope quoi. Moi je repère ça tout de suite parce que les femmes c'est mon truc.

www.michelaudiard.com

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

tenue de soirée : Michel Blanc :

	Elle est parfaitement bien placée ma susceptibilité. Il s'agit de mon trou du cul. Et j'ai pas envie de le transformer en entrée de métro

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

Fernandel dans le Boulanger de Valorgues : 

Félicien tu n'as pas de coeur !

C'est faux ! J'ai un très grand coeur ! Mais j'ai aussi un très grand pied que je pourrais te mettre là ou tu ne pourras plus t'asseoir

Raimu dans Marius de Pagnol : Quand on fera danser les couillons tu ne seras pas dans l'orchestre

Fernandel dans le Schpountz : Tu nes pas bon à rien, tu es mauvais à tout


----------



## kabeha (21 Septembre 2010)

Pale Rider, scène finale, après la fin du règlement de compte :

Le Prêtre (Clint Eastwood) : c'est loin à pied
Le mineur : oui


----------



## 'chon (19 Mai 2011)

Hmm.. vous n'avez pas  de sex depuis longtemps bb,  c'est votre genou qui me le dit. Cartilages vraiment sec! 
Les hormones de l'amour lubrifient la jointure..  :mouais:  :rateau: 

_(quelque part à Bali..)

 :love:
_


----------



## schwebb (20 Mai 2011)

«Qu'est-ce que vous croyez que je fais, depuis 24 heures, Jefferson? Des bulles de savon avec mon cul?»

Planète hurlante, le colonel Hendricksson à Jefferson qui l'accompagne.


----------

